# Uber vs DoorDash Which Pays Better, etc. ?



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm an Uber Eats driver but I have heard that Door Dash gives them a lot of competition. I'm interested in hearing the opinions and experiences of people who deliver for both companies. I'd like to know a few things about them such as:


rate of base pay
ranking system for delivery drivers
the types of orders received
use of the Door Dash red card
I'm weighing whether or not it Door Dash is really any better than Uber Eats.

Thanks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverA1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an Uber Eats driver but I have heard that Door Dash gives them a lot of competition. I'm interested in hearing the opinions and experiences of people who deliver for both companies. I'd like to know a few things about them such as:
> 
> ...


(a) I did doordash just for 2 weeks. Doordash pays less but the tips is included in their initial offering fares. So you have alredy known in advacne how much you would make for that delivery. That is cool but if you compare the distance and minutes, I believe you got more on Uber Eats (unless customers paid good tips in advance). You will never getting tips after delivery on Doordash but You could expect getting tips on Uber Eats after delivery. That is difference.
(b) You may need longer drive on Doordash for picking up and dropping off. Uber Eats, You already knew how far the restaurants are in advance but you don't know how far dropping location is. If dropping location is far enough, you would make more money with Uber Eats.
(c) If you don't have enough pings with Uber Eats to make money, Doordash will help you to fill this gap. You will get a lots of requests on Doordash. Doordash delivery is not only foods but also liquors, package of drinking water and many stuffs. You might need to use more strength on delivery since doordash need you to deliver at doorsteps.
(d) DD red card is their credit card for you to use when customers couldn't pay to restaurants when they did order. For instance is Taco Bells. You will have to make order yourself in their order system inside store (by looking at orders in your apps) which is frustrating and wasting of your time. You will be worrying about making wrong orders. Uber Eats is plain and simple. You just need to pick up the orders.
(e) For the base fare rate, please google and figure it out yourself but I guarantee you that DD guaranteed fares for delivery pop up on your app are tips already included which will trick you and turn out you have to drive longer run on DD. For me, I love to drive Uber Eats more.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

@Wildgoose,

Thanks for your patient and helpful response; it seems to me that Uber Eats drivers know a little bit more about what they're getting into moreso than those driving for DoorDash.

The red card is a bit worrisome, from the way you describe it. If the driver makes a mistake, the customer will probably give him a bad rating (if DoorDash gives customer rankings). I'd also hope to deliver food but not alcohol, that sort of thing just doesn't appeal to me because I wouldn't be sure of who would actually be receiving the alcohol after it's dropped off to the customer.

If Uber Eats pays more, I guess that Door Dash drivers would have to do more deliveries to make up for the lower payout per delivery; the tips in advance also seems to be not so good; what if customers don't tip?

Still, I may do some Door Dash deliveries to fill in Uber Eats deliveries; Uber Eats is irritating me of late.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I know this is almost cliche to say, but it really depends on your market. I'm at the outer edge of UE service area which is a good thing. DD barely has a presence even though they have a lot of signs. Same with GH.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

@911 Guy,

That makes a lot of sense. Thanks.

@Wildgoose,

I've got a question for you:

*Did you know in advance whether or not the customer didn't make a payment to the restaurant before they placed a DoorDash delivery request?* It seems to be a hassle for drivers to pay for the food - especially if the customer suddenly changes his/her mind about what they want to eat.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverA1 said:


> @911 Guy,
> 
> That makes a lot of sense. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Yes.. You will know in advance. The app will say whether you have to pay or customers have already paid. DD customer will also rate you about how you deliver to them. DD has promised in advance to customers when they would receive the foods. DD also guide you when the foods would be ready to be pick up. You will have some times to spare. When restaurants need more time on making foods, it will eventually effect your rating. You will need to explain about that to customers (from the restaurants or at the doorsteps)
One more thing that could be troublesome is some customers want their food at certain time frame. Suppose you have foods ready to deliver but customers wanted it 30 mins later. They will note in the app and you already know it and you should never attempt to deliver the foods before that time or you will get awful rating but those kinds of case is rare. 
For the alcohol delivery, DD app will ask you to scan the customer's ID the one who made the order before you hand it out to customers.

You are right about on one thing that Some customers don't tip or sometime they tip less. The way how you could figure out and decide to accept the order is (1) Check DD's guaranteed fares along with how many minutes you will need to drive ( DD proposal has mins which you need to drive (For Pickup and delivery) along with delivery fees. Calculate it quick. If you won't make over $1/mins, just don't accept it. $2/mins is better which means customers tips is good. It might have shown how many miles you would need to drive as well, I guess. but I didn't see it because of my quick response on accepting the request.
Plus ... You will need to deliver every foods to each customer's doorsteps.


----------



## kolfild22 (Apr 11, 2019)

I live in the Washington DC area, and usually do UE, but I have tried DD very recently. In my area, DD pays a little bit more than UE, but I got fewer orders from DD than from UE.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes.. You will know in advance. The app will say whether you have to pay or customers have already paid. DD customer will also rate you about how you deliver to them. DD has promised in advance to customers when they would receive the foods. DD also guide you when the foods would be ready to be pick up. You will have some times to spare. When restaurants need more time on making foods, it will eventually effect your rating. You will need to explain about that to customers (from the restaurants or at the doorsteps)
> One more thing that could be troublesome is some customers want their food at certain time frame. Suppose you have foods ready to deliver but customers wanted it 30 mins later. They will note in the app and you already know it and you should never attempt to deliver the foods before that time or you will get awful rating but those kinds of case is rare.
> For the alcohol delivery, DD app will ask you to scan the customer's ID the one who made the order before you hand it out to customers.
> 
> ...


@Wildgoose,

Thanks for telling me more about it. Sometimes Uber Eats customers will say they want their food delivered to their door, other times they will leave instructions to wait in the car until they arrive. The downside to waiting for the customer is that it delays filling other orders; I would not want that problem with DoodDash.

Another concern is the impatient customer who says they want the food delivered at a certain time but will become angry if early - when you mentioned that, I was surprised. An Uber Eats customer once gave me a bad rating because I was unable to specifically find show right up to their door; the thing about it was that I arrived per instructions, waited for them in the lobby because they did not provide an exact apartment address, then refused to answer the phone when I called them; I went around checking to see if there was another entrance to the building, but not finding one, I headed back to the front, dialing them again as I did so; finally the customer picked up and I asked if he was John Doe and he hesitated before confirming it. I told him where I had entered the building and that I did not see him and had went to check if I had the right address and he said that he would come downstairs, so I had already got around to the door while talking to him and went back inside the building and he was waiting on the stairs, took the food and then gave me thumbs down saying I did not deliver to the door.

If he was not in the hallway when I arrived how could I have delivered to the door? Even more insulting was if he meant "door" as in residence when only the apartment building was listed.

I don't want that to happen with Door Dash.



kolfild22 said:


> I live in the Washington DC area, and usually do UE, but I have tried DD very recently. In my area, DD pays a little bit more than UE, but I got fewer orders from DD than from UE.


@kolfild22,

Thanks; Wildgoose said pretty much the same thing; I'm in the Midwest, so I wonder how well I'll do. The app shows a lot of pink in my general area but I have not gone online to do any orders yet, I want to learn more about DoorDash from folks who have done deliveries for them, and Wildgoose, 911 Guy and you have given me some useful info. I'll read any useful bits of advice the delivery drivers have to offer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverA1 said:


> @Wildgoose,
> 
> Thanks for telling me more about it. Sometimes Uber Eats customers will say they want their food delivered to their door, other times they will leave instructions to wait in the car until they arrive. The downside to waiting for the customer is that it delays filling other orders; I would not want that problem with DoodDash. Another concern is the impatient customer who says they want the food delivered at a certain time but will become angry if early - when you mentioned that, I was surprised. An Uber Eats customer once gave me a bad rating because I was unable to specifically find show right up to their door; the thing about it was that I arrived per instructions, waited for them in the lobby because they did not provide an exact apartment address, then refused to answer the phone when I called them; I went around checking to see if there was another entrance to the building, but not finding one, I headed back to the front, dialing them again as I did so; finally the customer picked up and I asked if he was John Doe and he hesitated before confirming it.I told him where I had entered the building and that I did not see him and had went to check if I had the right address and he said that he would come downstairs, so I had already got around to the door while talking to him and went back inside the building and he was waiting on the stairs, took the food and then gave me thumbs down saying I did not deliver to the door. If he was not in the hallway, when I arrived how could I have delivered to the door? Even more insulting was if he meant door as in residence when only the apartment building was listed?
> 
> I don't want that to happen with Door Dash.


You are welcome.
Some customers made their orders when they were at somewhere else such as bart or office. They want their foods by the time they are at home. It will make you sense. They don't want their roommate touched their foods.
For the Uber Eats. this is how I would do for apartment delivery when they chose deliver to door. As soon as I swipe on Start delivery, I tried reading their note and how would I deliver. If I guess it was a apt complex building, I started chatting with them to figure out Which Apt# and confirm the Associated building # as well and aslo taking specific instruction from them. Uber Eats Nav, mostly show the building number of leasing office. So it is good thing to confirm everything before you started out the delivery.
It is always good to alarm customers that you are 2 mins away for drop OFF. That would make them walk out of the building.

I had one customer who wanted to delivery his food at his doorstep and entrance of his building is locked. I told him Uber Eats don't deliver foods to the doorstep of apt# building and he needed to meet me at entrance of the building.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

*I had one customer who wanted to delivery his food at his doorstep and entrance of his building is locked. I told him Uber Eats don't deliver foods to the door he needed to meet me at entrance of the building.*

@Wildgoose,

I had a few of this type and fortunately, most of let me know this in advance so that I could let them know when I arrived. A feature that I've often used with Uber Eats is "I've arrived." so the customer will know by the time I get there.

Last week I had a customer who worked in an office building and the only route to her was across railroad tracks, but a slow moving train caused a delay. As soon as I saw the gates come down, I sent her a text message explaining the situation in detail so that she would not be surprised. Well, she didn't thank me for the heads up and I did not receive a tip (in my experience, people who instruct me to leave the food with the secretary do not tip), but at least she did not down rate me, either.


----------



## kolfild22 (Apr 11, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I had one customer who wanted to delivery his food at his doorstep and entrance of his building is locked. I told him Uber Eats don't deliver foods to the doorstep of apt# building and he needed to meet me at the entrance of the building.


I have these customers every day on UE. 
They think UE driver should guess how to get inside their building.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kolfild22 said:


> I have these customers every day on UE.


Unfortunately, Uber Eats fishing more customers by offering free deliveries then they started trying Uber Eats and they don't know about the doorstep order yet. I felt like I needed to educate them how Uber Eats delivery is made. Just politely interact with them or you would get thumb down rating. They would appreciate when you use doordash bag to keep their foods still warm.



DriverA1 said:


> *I had one customer who wanted to delivery his food at his doorstep and entrance of his building is locked. I told him Uber Eats don't deliver foods to the door he needed to meet me at entrance of the building.*
> 
> @Wildgoose,
> 
> ...


In my experience, calling ahead and trying to get instruction over phone is better than chatting. Customers already figure out how we behave when interacting with them and they would leave tips. Plus we know some about them as well. Talking directly to customer is better than chatting. But for the specific instruction, ask them to leave instruction by message after the call.


----------



## kolfild22 (Apr 11, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> In my experience, calling ahead and trying to get instruction over phone is better than chatting. Customers already figure out how we behave when interacting with them and they would leave tips. Plus we know some about them as well. Talking directly to customer is better than chatting. But for the specific instruction, ask them to leave instruction by message after the call.


As for me, it is better to get instructions in chat. 
My English is weak  
Especially listening skills. 
But, anyway I agree with you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

@DriverA1
I forgot to mention one thing.
I guess UberEats customers couldn't leave a specific instruction before you swipe Start Delivery or there is number of words limited. That is why they didn't leave detail notes before starting delivery, And so they most likely put their phones away after making order. That is why we should figure out and call them as soon as you swipe Start Delivery icon.
For DD, customers could leave detail instructions in many words when they make orders which is very helpful to a driver.



kolfild22 said:


> As for me, it is better to get instructions in chat.
> My English is weak :frown:
> Especially listening skills.
> But, anyway I agree with you.


Me too. That is why I always ask to leave detail instructions in chat message so I wouldn't misheard. They will understand you and will appreciate your trying. I always said, Thank you Sir/Mam/Miss....I will try to get to you.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

@Wildgoose

*I guess UberEats customers couldn't leave a specific instruction before you swipe Start Delivery or there is number of words limited. *

Your guess is definitely reasonable. I had a time finding out where I was supposed to drop off an order earlier this afternoon; I arrived at the drop of location which was a generic "deliver to the door", but it was a large school building with multiple entrances. I had to call the customers but they failed to pick up which meant I had to leave them a voice mail message. A couple of minutes later, they texted me with the exact location and were waiting outside when I pulled my car around to that door.

Since DoorDash provides more characters to type instructions, that sounds better for me. I'd also like to cancel orders in advance if I don't like the distance or something doesn't seem right about the delivery. We can cancel Uber Eats deliveries, too, but only before picking up the food from the restaurant.

Uber Eats also needs to show genuine concern for their drivers; I posted my thoughts about this on another thread. I do not like the way Uber sides with merchants and didn't help me when I had a very serious concern. That really really bothers me.


----------

